# oral deca



## Chopper77 (Feb 20, 2006)

I keep hearing about "oral deca" but can't find it anywhere on the internet.
I'm about to start an 8 wk cycle on DBol and wanted to know if there was somewhere out there i could get some deca in the oral form?
Thx,
Chop.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 20, 2006)

There is no such thing as oral deca. How do you know your dbol is real?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 20, 2006)

Chopper77 said:
			
		

> I keep hearing about "oral deca" but can't find it anywhere on the internet.
> I'm about to start an 8 wk cycle on DBol and wanted to know if there was somewhere out there i could get some deca in the oral form?
> Thx,
> Chop.


Are you out of you freaking head. 8 weeks of d-bol. Then you ask if someone can tell you where to get something that's ILLEGAL. What an idiot. 

Just for our info, what are you about 12 years old?


----------



## GFR (Feb 20, 2006)

Chopper77 said:
			
		

> I keep hearing about "oral deca" but can't find it anywhere on the internet.
> I'm about to start an 8 wk cycle on DBol and wanted to know if there was somewhere out there i could get some deca in the oral form?
> Thx,
> Chop.


Ok let me guess...you are 19 and have been lifting for 6 months and are ready to do your first cycle..You have done 0 research and are just going to "wing it"


----------



## Mudge (Feb 20, 2006)

Whoever is feeding this to you is probably looking at a legal supplements site that is trying to persuade people to give them their cash for crappy goods.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 20, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Whoever is feeding this to you is probably looking at a legal supplements site that is trying to persuade people to give them their cash for crappy goods.


Damn that was well put. Ever think of writing poetry.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 20, 2006)

Not poetry no, but I found this amusing:

Winny Haiku #1:
Winny made me bald
Hair in drain
I hate winny
Joints are in pain


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 20, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Not poetry no, but I found this amusing:
> 
> Winny Haiku #1:
> Winny made me bald
> ...


Your also a PT. (P)lenty (T)alented


----------



## Chopper77 (Feb 21, 2006)

it turns out that the oral deca I was asking about is actually called "Deca Nor 50",the sites advertise it as legal.
I alrerady had a small batch of DBol and tried it for 1 week and noticed immediate results, I have researched this drug and cant see any reason why it would be a fake.
Through looking through quite a few different forums on different sites as well as this one I struggled to find a consistency in the informatyion I requier and thus are still confused which is why I asked u guys :-(.
I apologise if I come across as an "idiot", but I have done some research and as I said , have had no consistency in the info I found.
What I did find was that a lot of ppl were combining either DBol and Winni-V or DBol and Deca.
Additionally from searching the forums the info I got was that a good cycle of DBol would be between 8 and 12 weeks, I then chose to do the least amount of weeks so as not to do myself as much damage.
I am 31 yrs old weigh 150pounds or there abouts and have been training 3 days a week for a little over 2 yrs.

So are none of these cycles any good? 
Thx


----------



## ZA123 (Feb 21, 2006)

Chopper77 said:
			
		

> it turns out that the oral deca I was asking about is actually called "Deca Nor 50",the sites advertise it as legal.
> I alrerady had a small batch of DBol and tried it for 1 week and noticed immediate results, I have researched this drug and cant see any reason why it would be a fake.
> Through looking through quite a few different forums on different sites as well as this one I struggled to find a consistency in the informatyion I requier and thus are still confused which is why I asked u guys :-(.
> I apologise if I come across as an "idiot", but I have done some research and as I said , have had no consistency in the info I found.
> ...



Listen up Amigo. The thing is that dbol and winstrol (stanozol) contain 17aa and 17aa is liver toxic - That means the most stupid thing you can do is takeing them together. And If you do a better research about dbol you will find at least 2 important facts:  1 bdol must not bbe taken for a period longer than 5-6 weeks AND 2 dbol cycles is no good because you will get alot of bloat instead of good muscle mass. for example many teens here in DK they usually buy dbol and take it over a period of 5 weeks and they gain, lets say, 6 kg but a moth after there is only 2 kg left - if u are lucky.

If you ask me I say that dbol only cycles should not be alowed  
Dbol is very good but only if you stack it with soimething. f.examp week 1-4 25mg dbol ED and week 1 - 10  400mg primobolan depot EW. this would be ar very good newbie cycle. I hope you get my point - or else you can just ask me.

ZA123


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 21, 2006)

Chopper77 said:
			
		

> it turns out that the oral deca I was asking about is actually called "Deca Nor 50",the sites advertise it as legal.
> I alrerady had a small batch of DBol and tried it for 1 week and noticed immediate results, I have researched this drug and cant see any reason why it would be a fake.
> Through looking through quite a few different forums on different sites as well as this one I struggled to find a consistency in the informatyion I requier and thus are still confused which is why I asked u guys :-(.
> I apologise if I come across as an "idiot", but I have done some research and as I said , have had no consistency in the info I found.
> ...


Unless your 4' tall, at 150 lbs you need a good diet, not gear.
Also where did you get your research from, the junior golf assoc.


----------



## Nachez (Feb 21, 2006)

Try this cycle Tough gave me

500 mg of Test a week for 3 months
thats a 12 week cycle.
go for Sustanon 250.

Id say throw in 250 mg a week of Deca injectable. Not your 19 Nor.


----------



## Chopper77 (Feb 21, 2006)

thx for the info ZA123, Im very interested in tryin out the primobolan, Im gonna search for a source.cheer's.


----------



## GFR (Feb 21, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Unless your 4' tall, at 150 lbs you need a good diet, not gear.
> Also where did you get your research from, the junior golf assoc.


I agree and am sick of guys who want to do a cycle once they are as big as a freshman in high school......please read up in the diet and training forums.....because you are doing something wrong if you are only 150 after 2 years of lifting.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 21, 2006)

You just need more food


----------



## ZA123 (Feb 21, 2006)

Chopper77 said:
			
		

> thx for the info ZA123, Im very interested in tryin out the primobolan, Im gonna search for a source.cheer's.



You are welcome. If you send a PM with your email I can send some great fact about primobolan depot - if you want.

Another thing is that no matter where you are in the web in a forum there is kinds of people when you ask for something:

1: the ones who tries to help you the best way they can
2: the ones who directly will tell you to take very big stupid cycles
3: and of course we have those who allways will tell you don't do AAS (even thou they are taking it) and start eat and train better.

So remember to listen to the 1st type. Good luck from here..


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 21, 2006)

Chopper77, legal steroids.com, uses the name winni-v, I hope that you didn't get your dbol from them too.


----------



## Fireplug (Feb 21, 2006)

Legalsteroids.com also has the Deca Nor 50 he was talking about.  Looks like this is where he is getting this information from.


----------



## Chopper77 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nah, I got my DBol from a reliable source, its definately the real gear.
Legalsteroids.com was one of the sites that I looked at among others for the oral Deca and Winni-V.
After having a good look throgh the forums I think Primobolan is the best choice for me.


----------



## Chopper77 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey ZA123,
Ive sent u a PM,
Please check your mailbox mate,
Cheers.


----------



## ag-guys (Feb 23, 2006)

Chopper77 said:
			
		

> I keep hearing about "oral deca" but can't find it anywhere on the internet.
> I'm about to start an 8 wk cycle on DBol and wanted to know if there was somewhere out there i could get some deca in the oral form?
> Thx,
> Chop.



deca is not 17aa, so no oral around

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## yusdel02 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey guys. Im 19 and I have been working out for 1year and a couple of months. Im thinking about getting on a cycle but i dont know what to get on. What do you recomend?


----------



## Marat (Oct 20, 2009)

yusdel02 said:


> Hey guys. Im 19 and I have been working out for 1year and a couple of months. Im thinking about getting on a cycle but i dont know what to get on. What do you recomend?



Welcome to the site. In the future, I recommend creating a new thread instead of bumping up an unrelated, old thread.

I also recommend that you read through this thread:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/103164-hey-guys-first-cycle-help-me.html


----------

